# Angelfish 20 Gallon High Stocking Ideas



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I just purchased a single angelfish for my 20H and am looking for ideas for other tankmates. I would like a clown pleco for sure but am looking at bottom dwellers and mid-topshoaling fish as well. Was thinking panda cories and either black skirts or harlequin rasboras. Thoughts appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

A 20 gallon tank is way too small for an adult angelfish. Do you have any plans for an upgrade?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

It's plenty large enough for a single adult angelfish. It's not a 20 long it's a 20 tall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Good luck with that. Just please, watch this video. Consider the fish.
This is a *75 gallon tank* with adult angels.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyD1KZMUsIc


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't know why a 20 gallon would be too small for angelfish.... could easily put 2 angels in a 20 gallon tall. Just make sure your angels are small or your rasboras are big as my angels threaten to eat harlequins but they can't due to size.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Many people breed angels in 20Hs. It's not inadequate space for a single adult angel by any means. Could he be happier in a larger tank? Of course. A platy would be happier in a 55 rather than a 10 but it isn't necessary for survival, growth and to thrive. Everyone has different views on this matter, however. General rule of thumb for stocking angels is 15 gallons per fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I wouldn't say you could EASILY keep 2 angels in a 20 high, but as flint said people breed angels in 20H tanks. HOWEVER, breeding them in a tank and keeping them in a community in such a sized tank are not the same thing.

Having seen full grown angels, I surely wouldn't want to put more than 1 in a 20 gallon, and even that's pushing it hard IMO. But that's my opinion, based on my extremely limited experience with angels.


Black skirts are too big for a 20 IMO.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

You know I push stocking limits, Jaysee. Lol What would you recommend as a mid-top level shoaling fish with an angel in a 20?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Black neons and panda Corys.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

The neons won't be lunch?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Black neons grow larger than neons and are a deeper bodied fish. They are in a different genus than neons.


----------

